# What's the best can opener on the market.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The brand they sell at the super market is a piece of junk. I get about 6 months on average before they break. On the other hand I have my moms which she bought back in the 1980's. It's still working great. Manufacturers don't want their products to last that long anymore, because then you don't need to buy another again for a long time. But I need a back up. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

P-38?

Use to wear one on my dog tags, now I have one on the key ring and another in a kitchen drawer. The one on the key ring has been there for Oh I don't know how long? maybe 20 years and it still works.! They are still around and can be bought new on line for about .50 ea. 

My gripe is potato peelers, they don't make them like they use to, I'm thinking a specialty shop that deals expressly in kitchen wares and cooking utensils might be a good place to look for either a better can opener or peeler.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

The Pampered Chef


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> P-38?
> 
> Use to wear one on my dog tags, now I have one on the key ring and another in a kitchen drawer. The one on the key ring has been there for Oh I don't know how long? maybe 20 years and it still works.! They are still around and can be bought new on line for about .50 ea.
> 
> *My gripe is potato peelers, they don't make them like they use to,* I'm thinking a specialty shop that deals expressly in kitchen wares and cooking utensils might be a good place to look for either a better can opener or peeler.


New cheese slicers suck too.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Funny thing,we were looking at a new can opener just the other day.our old one was hurting my old hands.we picked this one.it was $5.99 at Menards.actually free,we used our rebate coupon to buy this,some canned food and some bottled water.

We thought The KitchenAid one was best.it did not have ergo grips but the were large enough for old hands and the key (winder thing)was large for lots of leverage and the blade is very sharp.it is a little tight at the hinge but,a little drop of canola oil fixed it right up.this particular one is definetly oldguy approved.

BTW,potato peelers,we saw a KitchenAid peeler too,should have bought it.handle was about 8 inches long,was very sharp,had a silicone grip.lots of leverage.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The good stuff is still being made it just cost more and you normally won't find it on the shelves of a big box store.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

OXO smooth top opener. Have had mine for four years and it's as good as new. No sharp edges from opening cans, and twenty turns for a tuna can. Works like a charm.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

I've got a Stihl, Farmboss 290. Cuts trees and will demolish a can lid in a nanosecond! layful:


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the smooth top opener, I'm on my second or third one. They last until they don't. The P38 has saved my day on more than one occasion. The dang things are nearly indestructible, although I have no experience with the P38 clones or knock offs, they may or may not last as long as the originals.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

hawgrider said:


>


This is the only way to go ,, I have 6 of them ,, you can't go wrong .


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't like the smooth can opener I like sharp edges to use a a chopping can for veggies and hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I have an old Swing-a-way I've had for 10 years. Sees daily use and it works like new.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


>


Have the P38's and P51's the larger ones, all over the place, jeeps bags and a box full in my stores.
I stopped carrying one on my keys after I got stabbed in the leg by it, after sitting down with them in my pocket.

For SHTF I have a USGI commercial type table edge mounted can opener that will take any can up to about 20" high.

There are many makers of top grade openers just google commercial can openers, they are not cheap, but you get what you pay for.

These might be good for you, I have a similar one, I like the crank over the finger turned ones, good for #10 cans, lots of winding.
http://www.centralrestaurant.com/Franklin-Machine-Products-137-1235---Can-Opener-c83p56728.html

This is similar to the big one I have that came with the USGI field kitchen I bought at DRMO.
Edlund 15020 Commercial Deluxe Can Opener with Clamp Base


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> I have an old Swing-a-way I've had for 10 years. Sees daily use and it works like new.


This. I have never found a can opener that I like better than this one.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> This. I have never found a can opener that I like better than this one.
> View attachment 15979


We had one like yours, . . . 71 year old hands just go where it was too much.

We got a Swing-A-Way like this one, . . . so much easier to use, . . . but it does take up a bit more space.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Swing a away and a p-38 as backup--- cannot go wrong


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> OXO smooth top opener. Have had mine for four years and it's as good as new. No sharp edges from opening cans, and twenty turns for a tuna can. Works like a charm.


I'll second the OXO opener and add Zyliss to the list. Those are the 2 best we've found.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It never wears out, so that makes it pretty good.
View attachment 15989


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I was until I got married, 12 oz cans.......no glass bottles on the beach.


----------



## Montana living (Mar 31, 2016)

I picked one up at the Family Dollar store for, well a, Dollar. bought a name brand from Walmart and it broke on 2nd or 3rd use, the Dollar store opener is still going strong almost 2 yrs later. but the very best is the US ARMY issue hawgrider has posted below.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, new ones bite. Considering something like this but good one are expensive. And don't really have anywhere to mount it. 
Amazon.com: Tangkula 11" Large Heavy Duty Commercial Can Opener Kitchen Restaurant Home Business: Kitchen & Dining

For now, I've ordered one of these. 
Swing A Way 6090 Easy Crank Can Opener | eBay
Prices are all over the place. I'm sure they're made in China now so we'll see.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Annie said:


> The brand they sell at the super market is a piece of junk. I get about 6 months on average before they break. On the other hand I have my moms which she bought back in the 1980's. It's still working great. Manufacturers don't want their products to last that long anymore, because then you don't need to buy another again for a long time. But I need a back up. Any suggestions? Thanks!


Thanks. Just ordered 20 for under $10.00.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Montana living said:


> I picked one up at the Family Dollar store for, well a, Dollar. bought a name brand from Walmart and it broke on 2nd or 3rd use, the Dollar store opener is still going strong almost 2 yrs later. but the very best is the US ARMY issue hawgrider has posted below.


I haven't had any luck with the junk ones from the dollar store. They broke down fast.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> This. I have never found a can opener that I like better than this one.
> View attachment 15979


Yes! That's mom's can opener. At least ten years old. Are they still making them as good?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

We picked up a side opener called a 'little beaver' at a Canadian Tire store a number of years ago... still going strong and works great. I'm told they're still available, but I haven’t found another yet.

Powered by BlackBerry Passport SE


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

whoppo said:


> We picked up a side opener called a 'little beaver' at a Canadian Tire store a number of years ago... still going strong and works great. I'm told they're still available, but I haven't found another yet.
> 
> Powered by BlackBerry Passport SE


Nothing wrong with buying a little beaver at a tire store......no way you'll ever wear that little beaver out, they still work pretty good when they get older......just keep them lubed good. :mrgreen:


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Most any model Kabar.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Annie said:


> Yes! That's mom's can opener. At least ten years old. Are they still making them as good?


Probably? I have had mine for about 20 years and it is still working great!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


>


Okay, I bought a pack of 20 of these for like around six bucks. Now I can't figure out how they work. Can anyone help me out here? :icon_confused::redface-new:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My Mom left me a few old USA made can openers that still are working great. Try Salvation Army. Great place to find old time quality kitchen goods but you have to check often. Also tag sales.

I keep a GI opener in my BOB/backpacking gear. Redundant on that as also have a multitool/swiss army knife.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> This. I have never found a can opener that I like better than this one.
> View attachment 15979


Yes those if you can find old USA made one.

Keep the food debris cleaned out of the gears/shaft/cutter and don't leave it in the sink


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> Okay, I bought a pack of 20 of these for like around six bucks. Now I can't figure out how they work. Can anyone help me out here? :icon_confused::redface-new:


Sure... here is a video for you.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Sure... here is a video for you.


Awesome! thanks so much!!!


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a new swingaway that my mom bought me for christmas, so they are still available. A couple weekends ago I was out at garage sales and picked up two older swingaways for 25cents each. Can't beat that! For a conventional crank type can opener they're the only way to go, and will last forever. My mom has the one she got shortly after she got married....nearly 45 years ago! I do have some of the p38s in my amazon cart that will someday get added to my list of stuff I'm actually buying. They're pretty fool proof as well.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Agreed on the GI P-38. It has stood the test of time and should be on your prepper list and everyone else's. However, there a LOT of Chinese immitations out there, so make sure you are getting the real thing. Remember to buy at least a handful of them and don't forget to buy food bucket openers at the same time if you have any buckets among your prepper supplies. You should have one of those for every 2-3 buckets.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

.338 Lapua


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

I like the one that comes with my Swiss army knife myself. Opened every can I tasked it with.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

hawgrider said:


>


If you ever reach into your pocket and run the edge of a p38 under your fingernail you won't forget it!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> If you ever reach into your pocket and run the edge of a p38 under your fingernail you won't forget it!


Yow! ("post to short" pop-up appears) Yow!


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes Sir the P-38 the John Wayne to my Marine brothers can't beat it I have one that has been with me since my boot camp days, we won't talk about how long ago that was


----------

